# how to adjust faucet handle stops?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hi. if there is a screw on the top, (may be under plastic cap, lift that part off with butter knife) simply undo it and lift the handle and rotate it to the next 'gear tooth' and see if that lines up. if the gears are stripped, you may have to replace the faucets.....
DM


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Try what MdangermouseM said. If that fails the only way to fix it is to access the underside and loosen and spin the whole valve.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks folks. will look tonite.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

the handles are brass. I got them off by removing hex nut. I was assuming that there was something on the stem itslef.but is thepiece to adjust actually on the underside of handle?


----------

